# Help! CSS, CSB, Cineperc purchasing error



## Mataj123 (Nov 29, 2020)

Hello, I've decided to get CSS, CSB and Cineperc, as they are on sales, however I'm having issues with completing the purchase, basically everytime an error occurs after the last confirmation. 
I tried paying via paypal and visa card, and even asked one of my family members to try purchasing it, but it didn't work for him either. I guess that the problem may be caused by FastSpring (some e-commerce platform) which oversees the payments done at Cinematic Studio and Cinesamples website. 
The error shows in my national language, and it translates to something like this _"We regret that your order could not be accepted. There may be many reasons for that. We would like to help you complete this order. Please contact us."_. Have you ever heard of such problems, and do you know any possible solutions? I've contacted them, but no answer yet and Cineperc sale ends within next 19 hours, so there's no much time left. I would greatly appreciate any help!
Best Regards.


----------



## SlHarder (Nov 29, 2020)

I would suggest you repeat the your contact message to them. Use the Support button at the bottom of the Cinesamples/support page if you didn't before.






I've found Cinesamples support to be helpful in the past and I would hope they would honor your purchase request. You can point out the fact that you posted here, nicely datestamped, to document when you raised the issue.


----------

